# Вождение автомобиля после операции шейного и пояснично-крестцового отдела



## ZHANNA990 (22 Июн 2021)

Народ, всем доброго времени суток! После операций на двух отделах позвоночника, невозможно водить машину, испробовала кучу вариантов настроек кресла, ортопедических подушек, шаманство с болтами и гайками, результатов не дают, тянет от оперированного места и всю ногу, что с этим делать? Предлагайте варианты, кто чем пользовался, буду искать дальше😊 вариат сменить машину - не вариант, кресла почти всех авто короткие и без поддержек🙄


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июн 2021)

ZHANNA990 написал(а):


> ...вариант сменить машину - не вариант, кресла почти всех авто короткие и без поддержек🙄


Привести в порядок мышцу.


----------



## ZHANNA990 (22 Июн 2021)

Благодарю, @Доктор Ступин, за подсказку, знаю, что ЛФК наше всё! Интересно, то что на простом стуле с орто подушкой вроде нормально, если не долго, а вот в машине та же подушка, но без эффект. Сидение коротковато, под коленку сантиметра 4-5 не хватает и поясничного упора тоже нет, получается половина ляжки висит в воздухе при любом положении ноги, идет нагрузка на бок и по всей ноге😊
попробую поусерднее и регулярнее заниматься😘❤️ эта история начинается сразу, как только сажусь за руль. Услышала. Исправлю. 😊


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2021)

ЛФК для грушевидной и ягодичных мышц.


----------



## Yurok777Yurok (25 Июл 2021)

Я брал надувную подушечку, 40-40, сложил в двое, стянул скотчем, поддул , вложил между обивкой кресла и чехлом. Надувал и побывал как мне стало хорошо сидеть, на этом остановился. Мне удобно было. Потом убрал.


----------



## ZHANNA990 (25 Июл 2021)

@Yurok777Yurok, благодарю! Совет доктора Ступина реально помог, начала заниматься грушевидной и ягодичной мышцей, как вопрос решился на 80% Езжу теперь почти, как и раньше😊 Но про ортопедический матрасик на кресло все же думаю😉


----------

